# SCX Digital Pit Box



## BDLM34 (Oct 5, 2008)

How can you have 6 cars pitting at the same time without running into each other with the SCX digital system???


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

The way the pit lane is set up out of the box, the first car that goes into the pits will be the first one out. Generally, not everyone pits on the same lap so it isn't much of a problem. 

You can also make a multi lane pit lane by using two single pit lane entrance tracks (only available in the Pit Box sets), one #20150 Right-Hand Lead-In, one #20160 Left-Hand Lead-In and some #20030 Changeover Tracks in between the two single lane pit straights that come with the pit box. This makes the pit lane two lanes wide instead of one. The changeover tracks allow you to switch to the other lane if a car is in front of you so you can get out of the pits. 









Best regards,
Brian


----------



## BDLM34 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Big help, you win!*

Since you cleared up a huge mystery for me I will purchase my next SCX set from your store. I am all about racing reality and the pit box has completely changed the game! My wish is to hold 500 lap races in my basement so your help will make this a reality. 

Thank you,

Sean Bowman

www.bdlmracn.com


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

BRS Hobbies said:


> You can also make a multi lane pit lane by using two single pit lane entrance tracks (only available in the Pit Box sets)


Brian,
So in order to make this work, you would need to buy two Pit Box sets, right? Not counting the extra cars and track into the equation, would that mean you'd have some other parts and pieces left over that are waste because they can't be used? Or does the approach mean you can just run double the amount of cars? Just trying to understand. Thanks.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

You can get the additional single pit lane entrance track either in another Pit Box Race Set or the #25060 Pit Box. If you plan on running with more than 3 cars than it is more economical to get 2 - Pit Box race sets. The two race sets can be combined to race up to 6 cars using the #20090 Control Units Connecting Cable. The only item that will not be used when combining the sets is one start/finish terminal track.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying everything, Brian!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What if there's a caution?


----------



## HowardAlves (12 mo ago)

Hello
Anybody here still running scx digital system in 2022 that can help me with pit lane issues?
thanks


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you can go ahead and post your question or describe your issue it may improve the response time....


----------

